# FEATURE REQUEST: Floating/movable/disappearing on-screen graphics



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a VERY expensive rear projection HDTV by Mitsubishi. Many others in this forum are doubtless in the same basic boat I am in: Fear and dread of burn-in from on-screen elements.

My friend has a Sony RPTV (4x3, but HD ready) with a Dish 508. He has had the TV for two years. Despite him being very careful, his roommates were less careful, and as a result, his $3500 Sony big screen has a ghost of the blue pause button permanently burned into the screen.

I've only had my TV for a year. And I have been even more careful than he has. And I've kept as tight a rein as possible on my roommates, but I know they have been careless a LOT. I do NOT want a pause button burned into my TV, or a guide screen, or anything else. PLEASE impliment some sort of floating display elements that enable us to move the position of the various on-screen graphics. A screen saver (such as the early DishPlayers had) would help, but better would be the ability to actually move the graphics.

If for nothing else, then the pause button, as that is the most common static image, and the one most likely to be left on for long periods of time. (Ever hit pause for a phone call that ended up taking hours instead of the 3 minutes you thought it would?) Perhaps a selection setting so it can be moved to four different positions (top, bottom, left right)? That would enable us to at least delay the inevitable by manually moving the position periodically. But if the graphics automatically drifted a bit, or switched on their own, that would be best by far.

Please help protect my investment, as that investment is what keeps me investing in your company's products.

-CD


----------



## krt (Jan 20, 2003)

How about providing a menu option to remove the on screen icons after 2-3 seconds if no key is pressed? i.e. If the pause button is pressed, display the pause icon for 2-3 seconds, and then remove it from the screen. If the FF button is pressed, display the FF icons and progress bar for a few seconds, and then remove them from the screen. Many DVD players do this by default. The caller id window may need to stay on longer though. Pressing the select/cancel buttons when paused could bring the icons back on for a few seconds, along with the program banner. This way one can check how long the program was paused when viewing live TV.

This would not only avoid screen burn in issues, but would also help in the case where the user would like to view parts of the picture obscured by the on screen icons.

In addition, a screen saver that displays a blank screen, or a moving dish logo after 15 minutes of inactivity when paused would be ideal.

And it would be nice if this could be implemented on the PVR 5xx receivers as well.


----------



## Matt Stevens (Jul 30, 2003)

The Pause button should just go away after a minute (or less). It's foolish for them to have it their all the time. 

As for your friend's TV, his contrast must have been too high. I watch FOX News constantly and have yet to have any of their super duper bright logo burn into my set.


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

Matt Stevens said:


> The Pause button should just go away after a minute (or less). It's foolish for them to have it their all the time.
> 
> As for your friend's TV, his contrast must have been too high. I watch FOX News constantly and have yet to have any of their super duper bright logo burn into my set.


Nope. His set was fine. His roommates, however, frequently left it on pause for hours on end.


----------



## Matt Stevens (Jul 30, 2003)

Good grief. What buds they were


----------

